# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Target coming

## cad_poke

It looks like the long rumored Target next to Home Depot is finally official.

Target to build store in Moore | NewsOK.com

----------


## Thunder

News 9 is an idiot!  Media/Press is not suppose to announce Target's future openings.

----------


## dances with cameras

> News 9 is an idiot! Media/Press is not suppose to announce Target's future openings.


Dude...

NEWS9 is NOT...I REPEAT...NOT...the same entity as NewsOK.  Never was.  Yes, we were partners at one time, and still sometimes work together, but we each have our OWN WEBSITE.  Apparently we did a poor job of telling folks that.  

The Oklahoman=NewsOK.com, NEWS9=News9.com.

----------


## kawititnow

So there's going to be a Starbuck's inside this Target huh, and literally several hundred feet to the east will be another Starbuck's!!!

----------


## okc_bel_air

The same as the Target on NW Expressway and Rockwell. Starbucks inside the store and a stand alone Starbucks directly across the street. It is all about convienence.

----------


## mugofbeer

At the same time, I wish Target would do a major remodel of their store at NW Hiway and May.

----------


## kevinpate

> ... Media/Press is not suppose to announce Target's future openings.


Is that some sort of Target rule, or someone else's rule/desire?  Just curious.

----------


## Bimmerdude

Would be nice if Marble Slab was included with the Taget as well, just like the one in Norman.

Daniel

----------


## oneforone

> At the same time, I wish Target would do a major remodel of their store at NW Hiway and May.


Didn't they just do one last year or the year before? I was in there a few days after Christmas picking up cheap lights and the store looked just like all the other stores in OKC inside and out.

Out of all the Target stores, the Norman SuperTarget is the best one of all of them.

----------


## onthestrip

> At the same time, I wish Target would do a major remodel of their store at NW Hiway and May.


Umm, they just remodeled it 2 years ago.

----------


## jn1780

And people thought 19th st is crowded now. Just wait until Target opens.

----------


## rcjunkie

> At the same time, I wish Target would do a major remodel of their store at NW Hiway and May.


This store was remodeled about 5--6 years ago.

----------


## Matt

> At the same time, I wish Target would do a major remodel of their store at NW Hiway and May.


Said store was remodeled approximately three weeks ago, thanks.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Would be nice if Marble Slab was included with the Taget as well, just like the one in Norman.
> 
> Daniel


The Norman store has a Cold Stone Creamery, not Marble Slab.

----------


## Bimmerdude

> The Norman store has a Cold Stone Creamery, not Marble Slab.


You know what I mean...Cold Stone, Marble Slab, Concrete Brick....they're all the same.....

----------


## Thunder

> Is that some sort of Target rule, or someone else's rule/desire?  Just curious.


Company's policy.  This is why they do not list future locations like Walmart does.  It is to prevent competition (Walmart) from rushing to open a location nearby.  No one is to leak info, but NewsOK was reckless.  They should be ashamed of themselves.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Not like there isn't a Wal-Mart across the street.

----------


## jn1780

> Not like there isn't a Wal-Mart across the street.


True, This is the major reason why Target isn't building a supercenter.  In a head to head grocery competition, Walmart usually beats Target.  Target beats Walmart with higher quality merchandise and better customer service.

They don't want to risk having two super Targets so close to each other.

Edit: Newsok is just reporting what Moore officials told them.  Wal-Mart isn't dumb, their looking at land purchases and Moore city council approvals just like everyone else.  They have a good idea what Target's business model is.  I don't think Newsok gave away any vital secrets that Wal-Mart didn't already know.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Company's policy.  This is why they do not list future locations like Walmart does.  It is to prevent competition (Walmart) from rushing to open a location nearby.  No one is to leak info, but NewsOK was reckless.  They should be ashamed of themselves.


the had news and reported it and that is reckless??

----------


## Bunty

So maybe next Target will finally get around soon to officially announcing its new Stillwater store that's been on hold for so long.  As with Moore, it probably isn't a Super Target.   Meanwhile,  Best Buy in Stillwater opens on June 26th.

----------


## cad_poke

> Company's policy.  This is why they do not list future locations like Walmart does.  It is to prevent competition (Walmart) from rushing to open a location nearby.  No one is to leak info, but NewsOK was reckless.  They should be ashamed of themselves.


It was the marketing and economic development director for the city of Moore that put the information out there so I'm not sure how NewsOK should be held responsible. I'm guessing that if since Target is starting construction in August, they probably approved the release of the information. Plus the developer for the site,Direct Development, has listed Target in this development for the last two or three years.

----------


## redrunner

> Company's policy.  This is why they do not list future locations like Walmart does.  It is to prevent competition (Walmart) from rushing to open a location nearby.  No one is to leak info, but NewsOK was reckless.  They should be ashamed of themselves.


Kids say the darndest things.

----------


## Jesseda

so when is the toysrus going to be built, the economic development director said on city channel late last year  a toysrus is going in off 19th sometime in 2010, so where is it, is it still in the plans?

----------


## aintaokie

Funny......Over 5 yrs ago I was informed by the former chamber of commerce director (Mr. Adamo) that a new Target was in the works.  We're still waiting......................

----------


## metro

> So there's going to be a Starbuck's inside this Target huh, and literally several hundred feet to the east will be another Starbuck's!!!


As is the case with almost every Target on the planet as well as having one down the street.

----------


## metro

> At the same time, I wish Target would do a major remodel of their store at NW Hiway and May.


they did like 2 years ago, when's the last time you have been?

----------


## metro

> Company's policy.  This is why they do not list future locations like Walmart does.  It is to prevent competition (Walmart) from rushing to open a location nearby.  No one is to leak info, but NewsOK was reckless.  They should be ashamed of themselves.


Think before you speak. It's not "reckless" journalism.

----------


## mugofbeer

> they did like 2 years ago, when's the last time you have been?


Sorry, I'm back out of town so I'm not by there anymore.  You're right, it nicer but still not up to the standards of a new store.

----------


## andimthomas

> it nicer but still not up to the standards of a new store.


Maybe because...it's an old store.......

----------


## z28james

> so when is the toysrus going to be built, the economic development director said on city channel late last year  a toysrus is going in off 19th sometime in 2010, so where is it, is it still in the plans?


I was told by their store managers months ago that the Super TRU/BRU was canceled. Company could not afford to do it. I had seen physical plans for it though. It was going to be a one of a kind store of the new super stores they were building. I remember they were supposedly battling for a lease with the Hobby Lobby location and did not want to pay for that lease. It was to relocate the crossroads store and they would close the Norman one when that lease was up. It is hard for them to close the crossroads store because it's a paid for building and they take in a lot of cash, which is something TRU doesn't get anymore, and yes corporate knows that place is a dump.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Maybe because...it's an old store.......


OOOoooooh!!  You think??  Congratulations on the brilliant observation!

----------


## andimthomas

> OOOoooooh!!  You think??  Congratulations on the brilliant observation!


Sorry. I forgot to use the sarcasm font.

----------


## fvalente

""The new Target ... should spur additional retail to open in and around the 19th and Telephone Road area, she added."

Good...because traffic isn't congested enough in that area.   :Frown:

----------


## jn1780

> ""The new Target ... should spur additional retail to open in and around the 19th and Telephone Road area,” she added."


Like there was a problem attracting retail before.

----------


## Spartan

> Company's policy.  This is why they do not list future locations like Walmart does.  It is to prevent competition (Walmart) from rushing to open a location nearby.  No one is to leak info, but NewsOK was reckless.  They should be ashamed of themselves.


Huh? I guess public has no right to know what's going in.....per company policy!

First of all this is old news. Second of all, kudos to NewsOK, for updating us on old news reminding people in Moore of the Target they can now go back to expecting.

----------


## easternobserver

> Company's policy.  This is why they do not list future locations like Walmart does.  It is to prevent competition (Walmart) from rushing to open a location nearby.  No one is to leak info, but NewsOK was reckless.  They should be ashamed of themselves.


Um...its the newspaper's job to report news, not cater to the desires of those making the news.  If only the Washington Post had followed this rule, there would have been no Watergate.

----------


## drum4no1

It may be targets policy but News Ok is doing its job by reporting news that was confirmed by City Of Moore officials.  Hardly reckless journalism.

Sorry to say this but get a clue Thunder.  Alot of your posts are way more reckless than local media..

----------


## flintysooner

Equipment on site at the location of the new Target on Fritts Blvd:

----------


## Jesseda

isnt that a dry hot picture, the land looks more like something in arizona

----------


## Thunder

> isnt that a dry hot picture, the land looks more like something in arizona


It's Oklahoma.  We have everything here.  :-/

----------


## andimthomas

Well, finally.

----------


## oneforone

I don't know... It may be the site of Moore's 1st Annual John Deere-Caterpillar Tractor Pull/Drag Race/Monster Truck Rally.

----------


## Bunty

> isnt that a dry hot picture, the land looks more like something in arizona


The dirt looks red enough to suit me.

----------


## okclee

This has probably been answered before, is this a Super Target?

I saw on the leasing agent website it calls for a Super Target.

----------


## cdbthunder

> This has probably been answered before, is this a Super Target?
> 
> I saw on the leasing agent website it calls for a Super Target.


Unfotrunately no. http://newsok.com/target-has-plans-f...financial-news

----------


## okclee

thanks

----------


## flintysooner

It is supposed to be the PFresh prototype.

----------


## shaws007

http://pressroom.target.com/pr/news/...selection.aspx
Seems like a mini Super Target.

----------


## andimthomas

Do these stores look any different than the ones we already have?

----------


## Jettmiester

> http://pressroom.target.com/pr/news/...selection.aspx
> Seems like a mini Super Target.


Correct. PFresh Targets slot between a regular and a Super Target. They will have a small Meat dept and other grocery dept. items nonSupers do not carry.

----------


## EricGarcia

If any of you are traveling in the Broken Arrow area, the Target that opened there in 2009 is a PFresh store.  It is located off the Broken Arrow Expressway (Highway 51) and Lynn Lane exit.

----------


## flintysooner

"Opens July 24"  according to the banner.

----------


## kbsooner

any rumors to new frontage stores/restaurants?

----------


## flintysooner

In today's The Oklahoman - Business Section 4B

----------


## flintysooner

> any rumors to new frontage stores/restaurants?


Not a rumor but BancFirst broke ground across the street.

----------


## Jesseda

okay so the building just east of carls jr, doesnt look like dickys bbq, it looks more likea tire store or a oil changing place? does anybody know what its going to be

----------


## okclee

dicky's bbq, tires, oil, and gas.

----------


## Jesseda

so does anyone know when they are removing the trailer park? Its getting really crowded and the retail buildings and restaurants are at threr back door as it is

----------


## cdbthunder

> so does anyone know when they are removing the trailer park? Its getting really crowded and the retail buildings and restaurants are at threr back door as it is


Can't come soon enough IMO along with the trailer park at I-35 and Indian Hills road, they are both eyesores.

----------


## okclee

> so does anyone know when they are removing the trailer park? Its getting really crowded and the retail buildings and restaurants are at threr back door as it is


That seems like a question you should be asking Gary England?

----------


## kevinpate

> so does anyone know when they are removing the trailer park? Its getting really crowded and the retail buildings and restaurants are at threr back door as it is


Perhaps they aren't.  A while back someone was trying to force folks out of a park in Norman so they could turn the space into something else.  The developers lost their rezoning effort as I recall.  It may be a trailer park, but real people live there.

----------


## Easy180

> Perhaps they aren't.  A while back someone was trying to force folks out of a park in Norman so they could turn the space into something else.  The developers lost their rezoning effort as I recall.  It may be a trailer park, but real people live there.


Exactly...let's move those nasty trailers so us real folks can enjoy our shopping and dining

I have no problem at all with letting those folks stay

----------


## Jesseda

i dont have a problem with them staying, its just odd that they are building businesses so close and the trailer park has no fencing, so right now  it looks like a fast food joints are placed in front yards...

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Thank you for recognizing that real people live in them!  I think people forget sometimes that those are people's homes, whether we like it or not.  


> Perhaps they aren't.  A while back someone was trying to force folks out of a park in Norman so they could turn the space into something else.  The developers lost their rezoning effort as I recall.  It may be a trailer park, but real people live there.

----------


## flintysooner

Site work on Dec 3, 2010.  
View from the northwest corner of the site looking southeast.
Left to right: Home Depot, Moore Fire Station 1, portable concrete plant, Target site.

Looks like the slab for the building pad is about ready to pour.

----------


## Jesseda

thanks for the pic flintysooner, i just hope they widden 19th street from telephone to santa fe or at least eagle drive.. this place is going to be really bad with, worse then what it is already

----------


## SkyWestOKC

19th needs a median with left turn lanes for entrances (both directions). Also needs a lane on each side for slowing down for right hand turns into entrances. Keeps the traffic lanes moving, and the medians would prevent people going one direction having a head-on collision with a vehicle in opposite direction, both approaching the same point in the dedicated left hand turn lane. Would also allow for some shrubs and streetscaping to make the area look nicer than an 8 lane avenue.

----------


## flintysooner

> 19th needs a median with left turn lanes for entrances (both directions). Also needs a lane on each side for slowing down for right hand turns into entrances. Keeps the traffic lanes moving, and the medians would prevent people going one direction having a head-on collision with a vehicle in opposite direction, both approaching the same point in the dedicated left hand turn lane. Would also allow for some shrubs and streetscaping to make the area look nicer than an 8 lane avenue.


I think if anything the speed limit should be reduced.  I am definitely not in favor of making it any wider than it is now.  

I don't much like the median idea but they have room for a center turn lane I think.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

There is a center turn lane as it is. It is one and a half lane wide. When the new strip-mall thing is built on the north side, and with the Target and all of the Fritt's Farm development on the south, you will have many people from both directions trying to share the same 1 1/2 lane of center turn lane. Not an ideal situation to be in if neither see each other turning into that lane to slow down.

----------


## plmccordj

SkyWestOKC I see your concern about the people from opposing directions turning into the lane and not seeing each other but do you have any alternatives?  I think it is far worse the way most of the OKC area streets force people turning left to stop in the middle of the street and block traffic.  In heavy traffic, this leads to accidents all the time.  I know it is cost prohibitive but I think every major thoroughfare would benefit from a turning lane.

----------


## flintysooner

I think SW 44th and S Western where there's also a Target are both 4 lanes and seems to work okay to me.

Now in Norman the Target is off the 24th Ave from Robinson and there 24th Ave is a divided road.  I definitely do not like that whole arrangement because you really do not have a lot of choices about getting in or out.  Probably just me but seems unwieldy to me. 

I know wide roads like 19th cause traffic to want to go faster and make it really hard for a pedestrian to get across the street.  I guess that's mainly the reason I'd like to not have it widened.    

The traffic just doesn't seem really that heavy to me but I suppose it is all about time and perspective.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

> SkyWestOKC I see your concern about the people from opposing directions turning into the lane and not seeing each other but do you have any alternatives?  I think it is far worse the way most of the OKC area streets force people turning left to stop in the middle of the street and block traffic.  In heavy traffic, this leads to accidents all the time.  I know it is cost prohibitive but I think every major thoroughfare would benefit from a turning lane.


Yes, the alternative is a median, or dedicated turn lanes that alternate in direction -- or both.

----------


## plmccordj

I agree with you on one point.  I think a dedicated turning lane all the way down like on NE 23rd Street in Nicoma Park, Choctaw area is fine with me.  I am not sure if I can agree with the alternating directions though because I nearly had a head on collision when I lived in Tucson because someone was driving the wrong direction on there.  It is not that I disagree with it completely but rather that when traffic is heavy, and someone is not familiar with the area, they may get confused and go the wrong direction. I can agree with the medians like on NW 10th Street as long as they have openings every so often so that people can turn left.  I am not sure if the leaders in charge will give either of us our wish but we can dream. ;-)

----------


## flintysooner

Pouring the slab - Dec 15, 2010:

----------

